# Good CPU



## 05MustangGT (Jul 5, 2009)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103287

Is that good for some gaming? If so could I be able to OC it to like 2.2 Ghz (Upgraded cooler)

Thanks


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

The original Phenom series actually wasn't all that good, and you'll want to be looking at a dual core rather than a quad for gaming. You'll want to be looking for a decent dual core. I'm assuming you have an AM2+ motherboard? Then the best I can find on newegg is this: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103678 which is ok for gaming, but not stellar.


----------



## 05MustangGT (Jul 5, 2009)

I have an AM2/+/3

You don't think I should get the quad core?


----------



## 05MustangGT (Jul 5, 2009)

Also I have a question.

I am looking at aftermarket coolers, some support AM2 some AM2+ some AM3, and some all. My motherboard supports AM2/+

Do I go by what my mobo supports or what CPU I have?


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

Go by CPU.

If your motherboard supports AM3, then this is probably the best choice for gaming: 
AMD Phenom II x2 550 3.1GHz - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103680 - $99.99

The Phenem II x4s are decent as well, but may not see a huge improvement in games over the x2s.


----------



## 05MustangGT (Jul 5, 2009)

Will the one I listed be a huge improvement over a p4 3.0? Because I really want the one I listed because it comes with a nice case on newegg for an amazing deal
http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboDealDetails.aspx?ItemList=Combo.208473


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

Just about anything on the market right now will be a huge improvement over a Pentium 4. That's a good deal.


----------



## 05MustangGT (Jul 5, 2009)

So you think I should go for it?
(the case deal)


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

Yup. Go ahead.


----------

